# Gelbe Seerosen für Miniteich



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2005)

Hallo!

Wir haben einen ca 60 cm tiefen Miniteich in einer runden, mit Teichfolie ausgelegten Zinkwanne mit einem Durchmesser von ebenfalls ca 60 cm. Für diesen Miniteich würde ich gerne eine gelbe __ Zwergseerose finden. Kennt Ihr da eine passende Seerose?

me


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2005)

Hey me,

die einzige sehr kleine Sorte, die ich kenne, das ist pygmaea __ Helvola, die aber besser bei 20 bis 30 cm wasserstand gedeiht. Ab 40 cm wasserstand haben sich bei uns die sorten yellow princesss und yellow sensation sehr bewährt. Es sind beides sehr schöne goldgelbe sorten.

vielleicht hat werner noch einen vorschlag?

christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

ich finde 'Yellow Princess' und 'Yellow Sensation' haben zu große Blätter für eine Wanne mit 60 cm Durchmesser. '__ Helvola' wäre da die bessere Wahl, allerdings müsste sie dann auf einem kleinen Podest stehen, damit sie ihre optimale Wassertiefe erhält. 

Bei den gelben Zwergseerosen klafft leider immer noch eine Lücke im Sortiment. Ausser 'Helvola' gibt es da eigentlich nichts anderes. Man könnte höchstens noch auf die gelblich-aprikot-orangenen Sorten zurückgreifen wie 'Solfatare' und '__ Aurora'.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

... Dann wäre wohl ein "Seerosen-Ersatz", wie Nymphoides peltata (__ Seekanne) besser - oder?

Wie groß sind eigentlich die Blüten von __ Aurora? Die von __ Helvola sind ja anscheinend seeehr klein (5-Cent-Stück-Größe oder?). 

Danke für Eure Tipps!
me


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,
ich denke da täuschtst du dich mit der __ Seekanne. Die Blüten sind viel kleiner als bei Seerosen. Außerdem wuchert Seekanne ziemlich doll. Da musst du dauernd was rausreißen. (eigene Erfahrung).


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

Stimmt schon - Seekannenblüten sind kleiner als Seerosen-Blüten. Aber, ich denke nicht kleiner als die Blüten von __ Helvola oder Tetragona. Oder? 

Wir groß sind die Blüten von __ Aurora und Solfatare?

Von Aurora konnte ich Bilder finden, von Solfatare aber nicht - hat jemand vielleicht ein Bild von Solfatare, das er/sie hier hereinstellen könnte?

lg
Nadja


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

Hi,

__ Aurora hat bei uns blüten von etwa 4 cm durchmesser. Sei vergrößern sich aber etwas mit dem alter der blüte.
Solfatare hat generell großere blüten. Eine andere schöne sache ist die sorte indiana. Aurora „zickt“ bei uns etwas.

Grüße,
christian.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

hier ist ein Bild von 'Solfatare'. Es war die erste Blüte einer Jungpflanze, also die wird schon noch größer und die Farbe bekommt einen deutlichen Aprikot-Ton!

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2005)

schau mal, hier ist ein bild von indiana.

christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2005)

Ich glaube, __ Aurora ist etwas gelber oder? Habt Ihr vielleicht auch ein Foto von ihr? 

Wieso "zickt" Aurora bei Euch, Christian?

lg
me


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2005)

Hi,

__ aurora lässt sich bei uns sehr schwer vermehren und wächst auch nicht gut. Was wir falsch machen, das haben wir anscheinend noch nicht herausgefunden, sonst würde sie ja gut wachsen. Habt ihr da ein paar tipps/tricks?

Grüße,
christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

ich glaube unter dem Namen '__ Aurora' sind verschiedene Pflanzen im Umlauf. Ich hatte einmal winzig kleine Rhizome, die absolut nicht wachsen wollten. Sie wurden in fast reinem Lehm geliefert, da dachte ich es liegt am Substrat. Sie blieben aber in jedem Substrat so winzig und waren praktisch unvermehrbar. 'Aurora' aus den USA war dagegen größer und vermehrte sich ganz normal.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2005)

hi, na dann haben wir auf jeden fall die kleinen erwischt. wirklich winzig!!!

christian


----------

